
Ask HN: Should articles visible only after paying be flagged and removed? - gioscarab
It is really annoying to find a big fraction of HN posts readable only if I pay, this is really discomforting.
======
troydavis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

The short version of that policy is: no, they’re allowed.

------
gioscarab
I understand that mass-media "outlets" are happy and get a lot of money making
free advertising of their product here, but isn't this reducing the quality of
this medium?

------
znpy
In my opinion yes, they should be.

~~~
gioscarab
I agree with you.

